# Help with Dell Latitude D620 Fan



## NutZilla (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all, I got this problem with my D620 fan.

I got this laptop second handed. At the time I got this laptop, there are 2 problems. The first is, the 2 back USB port is gone, leaving only a hole at the body. I dont really got problem with this because I still got 2 side USB port. Because of this problem, I got the laptop with very cheap price.

The second problem that I just noticed sometimes after the purchase, the fan is running all the time at max speed. When I run the diagnostic tools from dell, the fan testing fail. When it tell the fan to slow down the fan still running at max speed. I also try I8kfan and failed also. At first I though it was bios problem, so I tried all version of bios (from A01 to A10) and still got the same problem, and I finally gave up.

Yesterday I noticed that the GPU and CPU temp is a little high, even when my fan is running max speed all the time. So I disassemble the laptop in order to clean the fan. And you know what I found? I found a little wire connecting some where near the lost USB ports to the power cable of my fan!

When I disconnect the wire and try to power up my laptop, the fan doesn't run at all. AHA! I finally got the answer to my fan problem. It looks like the power source for the fan is not working, so somebody maybe the previous owner just take power from the USB power source to power up the fan. Thats why the bios fail to control the fan speed, because the fan received max power all the time so it runs max speed all the time.

But now, the next question is how can I fix this? How can I bring back the power source of the fan? I don't really care about the lost USB ports, but the fan problem really annoy me.

Anybody can help?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

NutZilla said:


> Hi all, I got this problem with my D620 fan.
> 
> I got this laptop second handed. At the time I got this laptop, there are 2 problems. The first is, the 2 back USB port is gone, leaving only a hole at the body. I dont really got problem with this because I still got 2 side USB port. Because of this problem, I got the laptop with very cheap price.
> 
> ...


----------



## NutZilla (Mar 2, 2009)

the fan connector is 3 pin, red yellow and black wire. the connector seems physically fine to me. i think the fact that the rpm of the fan is readable by bios and software like I8Fan means that the yellow and black wire (or the pins) have no problem. cmiiw the red wire is power wire right? so there's no power coming out from the connector.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

NutZilla said:


> the fan connector is 3 pin, red yellow and black wire. the connector seems physically fine to me. i think the fact that the rpm of the fan is readable by bios and software like I8Fan means that the yellow and black wire (or the pins) have no problem. cmiiw the red wire is power wire right? -- possible or may be red wire has problems.
> 
> so there's no power coming out from the connector.


----------



## xueying (Jun 18, 2009)

We supply brand new DELL Latitude d620 fan Fan with low price


----------



## xueying (Jun 18, 2009)

We supply brand new Dell Latitude D620 Fan with low price
 http://www.battery-adapter.com/product_info.php/products_id/3614


----------



## xueying (Jun 18, 2009)

:grin:


----------

